# CHISEL Handles



## Supies Dad (May 14, 2007)

I am new to this site so I am unsure what I need to do to ask a question.

I need to fit a couple chisels with new handles, other than just banging them in are there any special methods of fixing them, I will be great full for any answers of a constructive nature.

Thanks in anticipation

Supies Dad:smile:


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

Fine Woodworking had a good article on this subject a few issues ago.


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

Tools & Shops Winter 2006/2007 No.188 pg 64. It's an article by Bob Smalser.
Hope that helps.:smile:


----------



## Supies Dad (May 14, 2007)

*CHisel Handels*

Well thanks for what?

I did say I was new to this group. 

Where do I find these articles, if I do not have the publications mentioned.

Again I would be gratefully for perhaps a web address or some other link

Supies Dad:smile:


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

Most libraries have a periodicals section. The Fine Woodworking site should be obvious.
I do belive it is the most recent issue of FWW Tools & Shops. Check your local book store.


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

Supies dad
You could drill a hole in the handle a little larger than the tang of the chisel. Heat the tang of the chisel to where it is very hot then put it in the hole and use a wood mallet and drive it in. It burns as it drives into the handle. Smells bad but works fine. Another cheap way to go if the tang of the chisel is square, you can drill a mortise into the handle just a little bigger than the tang then drive in. Course you need a mortiser to do that. If your only going to do a few this works fine. I did it any number of times. Good Luck Mitch


----------

